# How do you clean the bottom of Le Creuset pans?



## Banjo Jessie (Dec 25, 2003)

I have enameled cast iron skillets and the bottoms have turned black with use. Does anyone know how to clean off the black stuff on the bottom without harming the enamel?


----------



## suebearsmom (Jun 26, 2004)

I had Le Creuset years ago and used Bon-Ami cleanser.Like the label says-It doesnt scratch and is fairly non-toxic.Good luck! Catherine


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I was about to post on this very topic! While I LOVE my Le Creuset pans, the bottoms have oil stains and are dark. We used Bon Ami all the time when I was a kid. I'll get some. Thanks, Catherine!


----------



## Feb2003 (Jul 20, 2003)

I make a paste with baking soda and a little water, leave it to sit, and then lightly brush and the inside ALWAYS comes clean. Are you talking about the outside? Hmm, haven't tried to clean that yet, but I do have a few black spots...maybe I'll try the bs and water tomorrow.

Good luck and HTH!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Yes, we mean the outside. Because they tell you not to use a scrubby sponge and the like because it will scratch the enamel.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

OMG i have no advice but i wanted to say i am in complete envy that you have le creuset cookware!









please, please, tell me it's not their gorgeous fire-engine red line...


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

We've kind of ended up with one of every color. We've bought each shape (that we own, we don't have the whole line) when it's been on sale and have had to make due with the colors available.

we have a small blue skillet
a blue ceramic lasagna pan
a blue ceramic round oven crock
a large orangy-red skillet
a black quart pot with small skillet for lid

As you can see, we wanted to have all blue, but that didn't work out... I love these pans and they last forever! (the two smaller skillets are non-stick but the large one isn't...and we haven't used it much because we can't seem to oil it properly. Any advice?)


----------



## alliwenk (Nov 6, 2003)

I second the bon ami. I have lots of Le Creuset (in the yummy Flame color







) and I use bon ami for inside & out. The insides have turned a darker beige with use and I can't get rid of it...but the bon ami definitely gets the black bits off of the bottoms.

Has anyone else been able to keep the inside surface the original pale tan color?

Allison


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
OMG i have no advice but i wanted to say i am in complete envy that you have le creuset cookware!











I sooooo have to agree :LOL


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

me too







You lucky mamas


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

We've been using Le Creuset pots for a few months now. Here's what I found on their website about the care of them.

Quote:

Remove stubborn food residues with a plastic or sponge scourer only-do not use metal scourers or abrasive cleaners of any kind.
So, a _plastic_ scrubbie sponge would be fine. In fact, that's what we've been using, and we have no scratches (except a couple from when dh left them in the dish drainer and they scratched each other







: ). It works really well for cleaning them, too. The pans with bumpy interiors tear up the sponges badly, though. (I'm sure they're not talking about Bon Ami or baking soda as being abrasive and I would imagine they would be fine.)

I don't know what to do about the interiors darkening. Ours haven't yet. Maybe try some lemon juice??

Quote:

We've kind of ended up with one of every color. We've bought each shape (that we own, we don't have the whole line) when it's been on sale and have had to make due with the colors available.
Be glad you haven't ended up with one in the jade color. It's a like puke green (we sent back a teapot in that one because we just couldn't stomach it). We have blue, too, by the way. It's pretty, but I'd like it better if it were darker (like the blue teapot).

Christie


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

My set is blue, I've had it since 1993. I abuse it so much...burn pans dry, burn stuck on food...scrub it (though usually a plastic scrubbie...() I have used metal on the really bad burns. Goes in the dishwasher. The worst of them are only just wearing out now.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I haven't had any problems with plastic scrubbies with mine.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I tried the Bon Ami and it worked VERY well although I got a workout with my arm. I actually like the green jade color but I've tried to get as many blue ones as possible since I like it the most.


----------

